
NPM removes Disqus comments from blog after users disapprove NPM's resolution - dustinmoris
Did anyone notice that NPM removed the Disqus comments from:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.npmjs.org&#x2F;post&#x2F;141577284765&#x2F;kik-left-pad-and-npm<p>The Disqus thread is still available, but comments have been closed:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;disqus.com&#x2F;home&#x2F;forum&#x2F;npmjs&#x2F;<p>Since the Kik fiasco I am losing all good faith in NPM now. The community clearly disapproved NPM&#x27;s decision and instead of dealing with it in a transparent way they decided to just close and remove comments instead. Are they turning into North Korea now or what the hell is going on there?
======
jessaustin
Closing comments on controversial material is very often the best way to get
on with life rather than wallowing in a pit of acrimony and indecision.

~~~
dustinmoris
I agree, sometimes closing comments is the best solution, especially when
there is a lot of flame war going on, but in this case most of the comments
were constructive feedback and there is a huge difference between closing
comments and making them completely disappear.

~~~
jessaustin
I've seen very few constructive comments about this entire tempest-in-teapot.
Nothing horrible happened. A few devs who relied on fragile build techniques
were momentarily inconvenienced. That's all that happened, and that seems like
a "zeroth-world problem" to me. The less time npm-Inc. people spend on this,
the more they can spend on literally _anything_ else.

We who do not pay them money regularly are not their customers. I count myself
fortunate that they do so much for me anyway.

------
xavieryvez
In all honesty, this is a knee-jerk reaction. You cannot say with any level of
confidence (and I know - being a hot-head myself) that -

a. the developer was not less than polite in handling the situation b. it was
not an absolute knee-jerk reaction

I see nothing wrong with how it went down. Storm in a teacup.

------
AdrianRossouw
comments are a pointless feature on most blogs anyway.

they just create more work than they create useful content. Anybody who wants
to discuss posts has multiple places they can do so now (HN, Reddit, Facebook,
etc.)

~~~
szatkus
And what about people who went to the post directly (or by RSS)?

------
bigethan
Disqus comments are not good way to gather a representative view of the NPM
community as a whole.

And, IMHO,comment threads aren't a productive place to have meaningful debate
about this topic. If you care about this issue, they're all very receptive on
twitter, email, etc. They're not shutting you out

~~~
staticelf
Bullshit, disqus is a perfect place to hold a debate as you can write more
than 140 characters, answer others. I reached out to them on twitter but
didn't get any response.

------
_jomo
It looks like Disqus has been removed from their blog entirely? Also, all
threads are locked on Disqus, except the one about Greenkeeper [0] which has 0
comments.

0:
[https://disqus.com/home/discussion/npmjs/the_npm_blog_introd...](https://disqus.com/home/discussion/npmjs/the_npm_blog_introducing_greenkeeper_for_npm_on_site/)

------
poofyleek
I may be naive but why not do away with npm and do what Go does. Import from
github or http. Or what common lisp, roswell, ufo does
[https://github.com/ta2gch/UFO/blob/master/README.markdown](https://github.com/ta2gch/UFO/blob/master/README.markdown)

------
carlchenet
yeah, again a case of how dangerous for open source it is to rely on a
company, not acting for the good of the community, but for its own good. To
rely on a foundation is a much more reliable solution, like Python and the
Python foundation.

------
cia48621793
Because capitalism works, so are not open source?

------
progx
I wonder more about that there ridiculous article answer is not removed.

------
diegorbaquero
A lot of talking with no real solutions yet. IPFS/gx are a no-go to replace
npm.

~~~
legutierr
> IPFS/gx are a no-go to replace npm.

Difficult and improbable to get to a critical mass, perhaps, but a no-go?

